# Navarre Bridge report 12/30/11



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Headed out today with Jason to try for some sheepies since it was such a nice day today. Put the boat in at the landing and made the real short trip over to the bridge. Found a good many but dang they were picky today. Jason landed 3 but they were a little too short. We were using really light tackle, tiny hooks, no swivels, and either no weights or small split shots and fiddlers for bait. Either they weren't hungry or the boat was spooking them. We had a good time though and found a spot to bring the spear gun and shoot a few next time we go out. I tell myself every time I come back from a fishing trip that I will never forget my spear gun on a trip, but alas :thumbdown: I don't know how many cobia, mahi, sheepies and triple tail I would have had this year if I would have brought it with me. In the the water around 10:30 and out by 3:00.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Had the same luck managed 5 sheepies 1 short largest at 18" took like 4 hours lol

Chase


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I only Ended up with 2 keepers and 2 shorts but a beautiful morning on the water


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i think its still a little bit to early. the water temp needs to cool off a few more degrees. I say the 3rd week in jan will be awesome!!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Fished there many of times and you can see 'em but they won't bite.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The weak tide didnt help either.


----------

